# Rowling to release HP as ebook - finally!!



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/jk-rowling-to-rake-in-100m-from-harry-potter-ebooks/771364/


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

about time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's not much more than she said a year ago. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I know they're on the darknet, but I really want to buy these. Maybe there will be some interesting enhancements or extras.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd probably buy those even though I have the hardbacks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

davidhburton said:


> I know they're on the darknet, but I really want to buy these. Maybe there will be some interesting enhancements or extras.


Absolutely. I'll buy them even without enhancements or extras. Unless, of course, they're priced higher than the paperbacks. I suspect that the price will be very high if they're talking about 100 million as an advance.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I really hope not.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Rowling and HP have been managed brilliantly over the years......you betcha' they will be in the higher price bracket.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The OP's link cited The Scotsman. Here's a link to the article in the Scotsman:
http://news.scotsman.com/scotland/Harry-Potter-and-the-electronic.6745431.jp

Not much more there...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

> "Experts believe that move could revolutionise the world of electronic publishing, triggering rocket sales of e-book readers such as Kindle and the iPad," she added.


I can totally see this. Those books are SO big and heavy. Pop 'em onto Kindle and you can have all of them at one low weight.
I will definately be telling my son if he wants them, he's paying for them.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

This will be a PERFECT example of back catalogue e-book pricing. I'll be watching this closely. 

For starters, I bet almost anyone who has EVER wanted to read Harry Potter either has already or knows someone who has the books and can borrow them. So virtually no one with an e-reader should be getting these for the very first time. Thus the pricing needs to be set to entice folks who have already read the series to buy them in a duplicate format, to "double dip", so to speak. $10/book too much? I think so. $35 for the series? Sounds about right to me. But I suspect these will be $13-$15 EACH, as if the books were being released for the first time. Will the die-hard fans fall over themselves to download these e-books or will common sense/fiscal responsibility prevail? 

The article is almost 100% speculation WRT the money Rowling may earn, 100 million pounds seems absolutely ludicrous unless she is taking in a substantially greater percentage of the profit than other authors. Even then, millions upon millions of copies have to be sold. Unless someone is paying through the nose to get exclusivity....

This is the time when we have to make a stand and declare our ceiling for pricing.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

JK is a dollar short and a day late.  I have run across so many "pirated" copies of Harry Potter it is crazy.  She really should have jumped on this before now as so many people have ecopies of those books that the estimate of 100 million pounds may be an overstatement.  I for one, chose not to get the pirated copies but I will not buy the HP books unless they are $9.99 or less.  That's just my rule - once the price point is right, I fully intend to purchase all the HP books in electronic form.

I know a lot of people have been waiting for the Harry Potter books so I wish JK lots of luck when she does finally release them.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> I will not buy the HP books unless they are $9.99 or less.


Ditto. I really hope they don't overcharge.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm of the mindset that I will believe they are available when they are actually on my kindle.  Until then, it's just talk.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto.  The article doesn't even say they ARE coming out, just that she's finally "actively considering the ebook format."  Well heck, that and 5 bucks will buy you.....a decent indie author book or three.  

The thread title is misleading, looks more like an April Fool's Day joke (which reminds me, I'm surprised there *wasn't* one of those for this topic!).


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, "actively considering" is a step in the right direction but who knows how long it will take them to finally give the go ahead and actually make them available on Kindle/ebook. They might wait until after the last movie is released on DVD.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well dang it...I was hoping they had finally set a date for ebook publishing.  This article doesn't really say much more than the article they published last year.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

So I guess I got my hopes up for nothing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Was it just a matter of her getting a big enough number? 

To go on a bit of a tangent, I think Harry Potter on the Kindle would do wonders for the young adult fantasy genre, which is thoroughly dominated by paranormal, vampire stuff. Harry Potter by itself adds a whole nother dimension to what's available and viable.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It all makes me wonder how much longer before major authors/publishers will instead be deciding whether or not to release a print version of an e-book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I agree, "actively considering" is a step in the right direction but who knows how long it will take them to finally give the go ahead and actually make them available on Kindle/ebook. They might wait until after the last movie is released on DVD.


Agreed. That's what I said last year when JKR was considering it. When they've squeezed out the last drop, they'll put them out on ebook. They've issued the books one at a time with new covers every year. I think they're up to GoF.



NogDog said:


> It all makes me wonder how much longer before major authors/publishers will instead be deciding whether or not to release a print version of an e-book.


Good one!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm actively considering painting my bathroom. That doesn't mean I'm getting to it anytime soon...

Wasn't she actively considering it last year too? I'll believe it when they're (legally) on my Kindle.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I havent read the HP books and I refuse to until I can read them on the kindle! I will definitely buy them as long as they aren't too much! The first book in paperback is currently $7.07 at barnesandnobles.com. Im willing to pay that much for the ones that are now in paperback. Maybe even $7.99, but I dont think I will buy them for $13-$15 each! Maybe that much if any are still in hardcover.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I own the books, but haven't read them yet. However, if they were available in eBook format I'd buy them - but only if they are priced right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So first she said no way, never, no how.

Then she decided to explore the possibility.

Now she's actively considering it.

It's a step in the right direction, but doesn't mean "soon".  Though I am sure they'll eventually be available for Kindle.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that's great news. I wonder what changed her mind? Would have been nice to see a statement from the author herself.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe she was wanting the pBooks to run their peak course (hardbacks, complete packs, special packs etc) before unleashing it to eBook,  profit maximisation and all that sort of stuff?


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Maybe she was wanting the pBooks to run their peak course (hardbacks, complete packs, special packs etc) before unleashing it to eBook, profit maximisation and all that sort of stuff?


I think she's been hesitant to release ebook versions because ereaders don't even work at Hogwarts. All that magic short circuits the electronics.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

You just have to use the right spell to fix it... "Kindilus-Repairium"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Wow, that's great news. I wonder what changed her mind? . . .


Maybe the projected £100,000,000 she would earn?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Ash said:


> I think she's been hesitant to release ebook versions because ereaders don't even work at Hogwarts. All that magic short circuits the electronics.


Now that's the first reasonable explanation I've heard.



MrPLD said:


> You just have to use the right spell to fix it... "Kindilus-Repairium"


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Wow, that's great news. I wonder what changed her mind? Would have been nice to see a statement from the author herself.


Off topic 
I just started reading Opal Fire and enjoy it enormously


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

manou said:


> Off topic
> I just started reading Opal Fire and enjoy it enormously


Much appreciated manou!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Maybe the projected £100,000,000 she would earn?


I'd hate to think that's it because she has more money than she knows what to do with. The theme park alone will keep her in Champagne and caviar forever. I thought maybe readers finally convinced her.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Wasn't she actively considering it last year too?


Yes, this was last years news and according to some articles written today it looks like things haven't progressed:

http://www.techradar.com/news/portable-devices/jk-rowling-stalls-on-harry-potter-ebooks-940533

http://www.t3.com/news/harry-potter-ebooks-put-on-hold-by-jk-rowling?=55107

http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/04/05/6411103-e-books-in-harry-potters-future

Alot of people have speculated she is holding out for money, or the right time to release them to maximize profits, but we all know that people who want these as eBooks are able to get them if they go to certain sites. She is losing money by not having them available at e-Stores, and I bet her publishers would love to release them as eBooks. Rowling has so much money, I'm not sure if making more money would be enough of a motivation for her to release them. She has spoken of her love for paper books, and with predictions that a lot of books stores are going to go out of business, maybe she wants to keep her books DTB only to support paper books. I've read articles speculating that if Harry Potter was available for Kindle and Nook many more people would buy eReaders. Maybe Rowling doesn't want her stories offered in a version that would help demise the paper books that she so loves.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hurrah!  I love the hardcover books with their gorgeous covers, but it will be fun to own them on Kindle.

Julia


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Was wondering if this was the same news as last year's.  I'm cautiously optimistic about the whole thing.

I am on the side of not wanting all the extra materials in my ebooks.  I just want the words really. 

Tris


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Well this could be true.  Since the last movie is sceduled to be released on July 11, 2011.  She could be thinking of releasing them right before the movie due to the facgt alot of Potter fans re-read the seires right before the release of a film.  But I don't think her releasing them in e-book form will be revolutionary to the format.  Those books aren't gonna get people to fork over the money for an e-book only the word of mouth advertising will.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

My prediction is also that when (whenever that is) the books are released in ebook format they will be priced on the high end.  I will not be buying them either until price drops, or hopefully there's a bundle deal.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read an article on CNet.uk that stated:

"Now it seems moves are afoot to finally give Harry and friends an ebook release for the iPad and Kindle.

The Scotsman has the quite-literally money quote, from Rowling's spokesperson: "The ebook format is now something that is being actively considered." Which, we grant you, sounds pretty cautious, given that the author could stand to make another packet from the ebook rights."

Read more: http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/harry-potter-and-the-lucrative-ebook-windfall-50003400/#ixzz1IrG7s8Dz


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

meh.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

They said they were considering it last year....I'm not getting excited until I see a "One-Click" button next to the books.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Would love to see it come to ebooks!  I just don't understand why they are so hesistant...do they think that they make/retain more profit from paper books?


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll definitely buy them all over again in ebook format.  To not have to carry around those heavy hardbacks is reason enough for me.


----------



## Book_Worm (Feb 25, 2011)

If it comes to ebook format, I'll buy it, provided I haven't finished reading my pirated copies by then.

I'm generally against "stealing" content, but I want to read them, they aren't available, and I don't feel like I want to read it in DTB form.  Does that make me a bad person?  Maybe.  But again, truthfully I WOULD buy it if it were made available in my preferred format legally.  I'd rather do it that way because of formatting, whispernet features, and because I want to support the authors so that books continue to be seen as a viable thing to create.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Book_Worm said:


> If it comes to ebook format, I'll buy it, provided I haven't finished reading my pirated copies by then.
> 
> I'm generally against "stealing" content, but I want to read them, they aren't available, and I don't feel like I want to read it in DTB form. Does that make me a bad person? Maybe. But again, truthfully I WOULD buy it if it were made available in my preferred format legally. I'd rather do it that way because of formatting, whispernet features, and because I want to support the authors so that books continue to be seen as a viable thing to create.


Prepare to be tarred and feathered. Around here, them's fightin' words.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

About a year ago, it was reported JK Rowling was actively considering digital content. The Scotsman story is a couple days old and a lot of articles quoted it saying HP was coming to Kindle and Nook soon. Since then her agent contacted Tech Radar and said "the only comment would be that the stories are somewhat exaggerated,as we are simply looking at all the options."

http://www.techradar.com/news/portable-devices/jk-rowling-stalls-on-harry-potter-ebooks-940533

Hopefully there has been some progress in the past year and we are closer to Harry Potter eBooks but sadly the Scotsman story just looks like a rehash of last year's story.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zero said:


> I just don't understand why they are so hesistant...do they think that they make/retain more profit from paper books?


Rawlings doesn't think it is the same experience reading a paper book as opposed to an electronic one. She has stated that the feel and smell of the paper is important for the reading experience.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

evrose said:


> meh.


Agreed. The books never interested me in paper, don't think I'll be any more interested in Kindle versions. I'm glad that others will be happy and it will probably spur on more Kindle (and other eReader) sales, so that's good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_new topic from LTK merged with existing discussion here in the Book Corner.  _


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

What's interesting to me is the idea that she would sell the ebook rights? Why not self-publish them? It's not as if Amazon, B&N, and Apple wouldn't display them prominently. 

What will she get out of giving a publisher a cut of each sale? She might as well take 100% of each sale.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Emma Midnight said:


> What's interesting to me is the idea that she would sell the ebook rights? Why not self-publish them? It's not as if Amazon, B&N, and Apple wouldn't display them prominently.
> 
> What will she get out of giving a publisher a cut of each sale? She might as well take 100% of each sale.


Off hand I'd say that the publishers deal with getting it formatted correctly and all that. Then they get to deal with any pirating, contracts around the globe with the stores, formatting for different types of readers. Editing and proofing all the different formats. And that is just off the top of my head. I have a Sony and a Kindle, and I have purchased the same book for both, one will be formatted perfect the other (sad to say, usually Kindle) will have format errors. So all platforms need to be checked.

She doesn't strike me as someone willing to do the grunt work anymore.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Rawlings doesn't think it is the same experience reading a paper book as opposed to an electronic one. She has stated that the feel and smell of the paper is important for the reading experience.


I've heard her say that in interviews. Those sorts of comments annoy me. Just like when a director says in an interview that people shouldn't rent dvd's they should go to the movies theater because a movie needs to be experienced on the huge screen. I really don't need them to tell me how to experience my experiences.

It annoys me. Granted she has the right to release them or not. That I'm fine with, but don't try to convince me it is for my benefit. I'm well past the age of figuring out how I like to experience thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

LauraB said:


> I've heard her say that in interviews. Those sorts of comments annoy me. Just like when a director says in an interview that people shouldn't rent dvd's they should go to the movies theater because a movie needs to be experienced on the huge screen. I really don't need them to tell me how to experience my experiences.
> 
> It annoys me. Granted she has the right to release them or not. That I'm fine with, but don't try to convince me it is for my benefit. I'm well past the age of figuring out how I like to experience thing.


I think this is something pretty much everyone can agree with.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

The title seems like a bit of an exaggeration. _Actively considering_ =/= _releasing_


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I think this is something pretty much everyone can agree with.


Yep. Every step of the way it's about money.... else it's about some sort of elitism.

I try to reject ploys for both. I redbox and buy cheap books. I use the Kindle for the convenience and somehow manage to get the same experience if not a better one (the kindle is much nicer to read lying down vice a hardcover... falling asleep doesn't usually lose me my place).


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

Malweth said:


> (the kindle is much nicer to read lying down vice a hardcover... falling asleep doesn't usually lose me my place)


Or in the case of the DTB HPs, my nose...


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

She can release is for *14.99* and it'll still sell like hotcakes..


----------



## teddyb (Nov 21, 2010)

i don't think the price will be too high

theyre published by scholastic which doesnt participate n agency pricing

see the hunger games series for example'

theyre popular but not expensive

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B002MQYOFW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Catching-Second-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B003O86FMW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302438219&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Mockingjay-Final-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B003XF1XOQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've double-dipped a couple series and stand alone books - or I'm still in the process of double-dipping.  I like having them at my fingertips even if they are sitting on my shelves as well.   Now, HP hasn't been on my wishlist but I understand those who really want it in eformat as I have many I'd like to have as ebooks myself.  

But, I cannot justify to myself paying more than $7 or $8 for copies of backlisted books no matter how much I want them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> She has stated that the feel and smell of the paper is important for the reading experience.


Funny... I always thought the reading experience was about reading the author's words.

And the reading experience with a heavy DTB isn't much fun if you have arthritis or bad eyesight.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm actively considering painting my bathroom. That doesn't mean I'm getting to it anytime soon...
> 
> Wasn't she actively considering it last year too? I'll believe it when they're (legally) on my Kindle.


Bump.

I think she's missing a marketing opportunity by waiting. After the next movie comes out, HP popularity will fade some as will related dtb sales. She may discover that she waited too long, IMO, and the demand may not be as great as she thinks it is. We gave K3's to our grandkids for Christmas, but they are now reading HP dtbs borrowed from others. We would have bought them HP ebooks, but by the time HP comes out, they will have already read all the HP series. Oh well.......


----------

